# Gas ram or pcp under $150



## blowgunner62 (Nov 23, 2008)

Does anyone know of a gas ram springer or pcp gun for under $150? I've looked all over but can't seem to find one. Maybe a gun like that in my price range doesn't exist.


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

Gas Ram is an aftermarket conversion product that alone costs $100+.
You either have to buy a gun with the conversion done for more bucks.... or send your gun in and have it done. Models that can be converted are limited. 
You can't buy a PCP hand pump for $150


----------



## blowgunner62 (Nov 23, 2008)

Oh, well. It was worth a shot. I was thinking somewhere along the lines of a Crosman Nitro Piston, but those are a little pricey. I might just wait until either the price comes down or I have some more money that I'm willing to spend on an airgun.


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

The Nitro wud be a good choice...I've had one for about 3 wks and love it.
But yeah...at the moment, the cheapest price for the combo is $300.


----------



## fprefect (Oct 14, 2009)

Gamo's Big Cat is a springer that will give you plenty of "horsepower as it's 38 pound cocking weight would suggest. But the heavy spring and piston is going to hurt the accuracy a bit, but unless you're a competitive shooter, the accuracy is plenty good to drop squirrels and rabbits out to 50 yards.

With Walmart promising to to cut prices on virtually all items in stock going into the holiday season, I have already seen this model selling for under $150 and I would not be surprised to see it as low as 125-130 before Christmas. A bargain for this rifle.

F. Prefect


----------



## blowgunner62 (Nov 23, 2008)

I have one similar to the Big Cat, but I'm really looking for a better one. I plan to get the Benjamin Discovery as soon as I come up with the dough.


----------



## fprefect (Oct 14, 2009)

blowgunner62 said:


> I have one similar to the Big Cat, but I'm really looking for a better one. I plan to get the Benjamin Discovery as soon as I come up with the dough.


My first pellet rifle was a Benjamin pumpup (these powerful spring piston rifles were a long way from getting where they are today and although with lead pellets, the MV with 8-10 pumps probably didn't exceed 800fps, being free from the vibrations and "shock" of a powerful spring, the gun didn't budge when the trigger was squeezed making it very accurate and plenty of power for most varmints and small game. I probably had it for nearly 10 years but lost track of it when I went off to college. Wish like hell I had it back today. A beautifully constructed bolt action air rifle that would hold its own today in the accuracy department against any of todays best air rifles in its class.

F. Prefect


----------

